# Print a list of browser History & Temporary Internet Files



## rockalah (Aug 4, 2006)

If there is a way to do it, I really need a way to print out a detailed list of the Internet browsing History. I also need to print out a content list of Temporary Internet Files complete with dates and times that would list when expanding detail Windows Explorer... Please any helpers on this one?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

You could use Karen's directory printer and point it to the History and TIF folders.


----------



## rockalah (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you so much, this will be a big help. You are awesome. I downloaded the program and have been trying things out. What I need are the details to the history but don't seem to be getting that information. Got any clue as to what I might be doing wrong?


----------

